# Good Ro/DI?



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

anyone have any good recommandation to a place with reasonable price for a RO/DI filter? Im planning to start making my own saltwater and was thinking maybe buying big als RO waters isnt going to be a smart thing in the long run. I have a 5 Gallon nano and will in the ...*crossing fingers* in the near future also have my 37G set up when i get the $$$$ for it. So im looking for a RO/DI machines to be able to produce enough for future use also. Any idea? or shops i should go look at? 

-Allan


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

aln said:


> anyone have any good recommandation to a place with reasonable price for a RO/DI filter? Im planning to start making my own saltwater and was thinking maybe buying big als RO waters isnt going to be a smart thing in the long run. I have a 5 Gallon nano and will in the ...*crossing fingers* in the near future also have my 37G set up when i get the $$$$ for it. So im looking for a RO/DI machines to be able to produce enough for future use also. Any idea? or shops i should go look at?
> 
> -Allan


jlaquatics.com for online is one place to look


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Al, if you ever need RO/DI water just give me a call and you can pick up from my house. I have a 16 gallon barrel in my basement full all the time. Also if you wanted saltwater mixed I can do that for you also for a few bucks.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

We sell RO/DI water @ $0.50/gallon and we also have the Vertex Puratek 100GPD RO/DI system in stock.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We sell RO/DI water @ $0.50/gallon and we also have the Vertex Puratek 100GPD RO/DI system in stock.


You guys are so far away. But ill check that vertex system out 

Alt - ill come over when I finish what I have! And ill bring the fuel with me! Lol


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Build-yo...tem_p_545.html

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out bulkreefsupply. I got the 5 stage do.di with drinking faucet. Great system for price

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Kweli said:


> Check out bulkreefsupply. I got the 5 stage do.di with drinking faucet. Get system for price
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


I didn't get the drinking faucet with mine, but it does have the pressure guage and inline TDS meter. The Five Stage Plus unit was dead simple to install after watching the Youtube video instructions. I got it on sale during the week prior to the recent Black Friday sale. I am pleased with the purchase and performance of the unit so far.

I bought another RO unit off of ebay.ca a few years ago. The BRS unit is VASTLY superior in build quality and output - though the price wasn't all that much higher. ($169 vs $119 for the ebay unit IIRC, though I got it on sale. I think it is $199 at the regular price)

BRS sells a LOT of these RO/DI units. Along with their dual Carbon /GFO reactor, it is one of their best selling items as I understand it.

Their in-house brand refractometer is a good buy as well.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Look into water general. 

I bought new filters from reef supplies and I have 0 TDS !!!! . got spectrapure filter. It's a 5 stage. 

It also functions at 40 PSI which is good 


Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We sell RO/DI water @ $0.50/gallon and we also have the Vertex Puratek 100GPD RO/DI system in stock.


The Puratek system is top notch. Make water fast and quiet even with the booster pump and almost plug and play. I have been using it for almost a year, no issue at all.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

notclear said:


> The Puratek system is top notch. Make water fast and quiet even with the booster pump and almost plug and play. I have been using it for almost a year, no issue at all.


Yes it is. We use the Vertex Puratek in store and love it.

The booster pump is not always needed but for people with low water pressure, its really nice to have.

The built-in computer that auto flushes the membrane is by far my favourite feature. Having it extends the life of the most expensive filter so it pays for itself long term.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

www.aquasafecanda.com have a sale now, sometimes its free shipping from BC.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I used Aqua Safe RO/DI system for over 8 years, not bad but when compared with the Vertex, I love the Vertex a lot better, faster and quiet.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Yes it is. We use the Vertex Puratek in store and love it.
> 
> The booster pump is not always needed but for people with low water pressure, its really nice to have.
> 
> The built-in computer that auto flushes the membrane is by far my favourite feature. Having it extends the life of the most expensive filter so it pays for itself long term.


I might drop by this weekend to take a look for sure then! Is there someone I should look for to help? Send me a pm :>


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> We sell RO/DI water @ $0.50/gallon and we also have the Vertex Puratek 100GPD RO/DI system in stock.


Will there be a Boxing Day sale on this item ? How much?


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

CanadaCorals.com said:


> Yes it is. We use the Vertex Puratek in store and love it.
> 
> The booster pump is not always needed but for people with low water pressure, its really nice to have.
> 
> The built-in computer that auto flushes the membrane is by far my favourite feature. Having it extends the life of the most expensive filter so it pays for itself long term.


Can we connect this system to our fridge for drinking water.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Mikeylikes said:


> Will there be a Boxing Day sale on this item ? How much?


Unfortunately not.



PaulF757 said:


> Can we connect this system to our fridge for drinking water.


If this was just an RO system, yes but its an RO/DI system so its not recommended that you drink the water since it is now deionized.

With that said, you can bypass the DI for drinking water.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Mikeylikes said:


> Will there be a Boxing Day sale on this item ? How much?


Its on sale at Advanced Reef Aquatics, already the cheapest around without a sale, but I believe its ALSO 10-15% off for the next week.

Shoot Flavio a PM


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks,
We do have these at $300 including tax, we are out, but vertex managed to ship us a bunch before closing for holidays, we will honour price,
We sold more than anticipated and the only product we ran out of, ( besides salt )
You can not use these direct into your fridge as they operate on higher pressure,
The shutt of mechanism on the fridge may not be enough to activate the r.o. Shut off.


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

advanced reef aquatics said:


> Thanks,
> We do have these at $300 including tax, we are out, but vertex managed to ship us a bunch before closing for holidays, we will honour price,
> We sold more than anticipated and the only product we ran out of, ( besides salt )
> You can not use these direct into your fridge as they operate on higher pressure,
> The shutt of mechanism on the fridge may not be enough to activate the r.o. Shut off.


 I bought my unit from Flavio near two years ago. Great unit and great service from Flavio

>jason


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Mine has a rejection line after RO before the DI for drinking water.

All you'd need to do is add a pressurized water blader with a built in float switch. One for RO/DI (fish tank) and one line goes to the bladder. My RO rejection has a ball valve to turn it off. So you can hook that up to the bladder and have your line ready for RO/DI water.

If you google it will come up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crab (Jul 7, 2013)

Best value dual line system for tank and drinking: LINK
Add a pressure gauge and you are golden.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

sig said:


> http://www.maxwaterflow.com/Build-yo...tem_p_545.html


I bough a separate DI system from this guy. Really water smart and only sells what is needed.


----------

